# Getting Errors While Browsing From My Rollitup



## 420penguin (Feb 14, 2007)

Warning: main(/home/rollitup/public_html/6334-external.php) [function.main]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/rollitup/public_html/vbseo.php on line 877

Warning: main(/home/rollitup/public_html/6334-external.php) [function.main]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/rollitup/public_html/vbseo.php on line 877

Fatal error: main() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/rollitup/public_html/6334-external.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/rollitup/public_html/vbseo.php on line 877


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 15, 2007)

which post 420 ?

or is it just random... if its just random it means im optimizing the server.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry, I didn't keep the links. There were two in particular that kept at it for 5 minutes or so(eventually I gave up). Next time I'll post the original URL with the errors. 

anyhow, you're doing a brilliant job, keep at it.


----------



## whitebombs (Feb 15, 2007)

DUDE O_O!
okay the last 5 threads i have posted are all about the same thing and for some reason they have this problem! no one can view them


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

Just got the same effect from this link: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/6346-help-feeding.html

Here is the error:

Warning: main(/home/rollitup/public_html/6346-help-external.php) [function.main]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/rollitup/public_html/vbseo.php on line 877

Warning: main(/home/rollitup/public_html/6346-help-external.php) [function.main]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/rollitup/public_html/vbseo.php on line 877

Fatal error: main() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/rollitup/public_html/6346-help-external.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/rollitup/public_html/vbseo.php on line 877


----------



## whitebombs (Feb 15, 2007)

420penguin said:


> Just got the same effect from this link: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/6346-help-feeding.html
> 
> Here is the error:
> 
> ...


yeah i dunno if it is my connection sucks but when i try to post threads they turn into thoughs ! that was one of em


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

and it's been 25 minutes and that thread is still throwing errors. I doubt this is optimization. Something is fucking that thread up. But I'm down with websites and the multiple layers. It could be many things. Something hung up in the database, apache, whatever.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 15, 2007)

its or optimization program messing with the database ill go through it and take a look


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

coolness, tks.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 15, 2007)

all fixed up.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 16, 2007)

dude, your new credits makes your posts really stick out. It's cool. We need to get you another icon...a lot of others keep using that one. maybe a contest idea for you?


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 16, 2007)

good idea ill throw it up.


----------



## whitebombs (Feb 16, 2007)

i didn't wanna upload my own avatar and i thought this one was cool :[
thats why its there right?


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not bagging on you man. I just think the guy that runs the place should have an icon that really makes him stick out. Unless he likes cruising on the down low.


----------



## whitebombs (Feb 16, 2007)

word .


----------

